# Modular homes



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I dont know how the rest of you feel about modular homes but IMO, I hate them. Bad for business especially if you are a framer. I can imaging that it would impact all the other trades too. I firmly stand by the stick built homes to keep us all in work.

Whats your opinion?


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

If I framed houses for a living I would not like it either but I have erected 4 or 5 Modulars & they are really interesting how they go together. These modular homes places sub out alot of this work, the help in setting them on the foundation, setting the roofs, finishing the interior, decks etc. It has it's pro's (& cons) for home improvement contractors.
One modular company I work for some hasn't sold a mod in about 6 months. He's been stick building homes & selling cars.


----------



## skippythetownie (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to set and finish mods. I've seen junk ones and quality ones. I figure the guys building the mods at the factory have as much right to a job as I do. They are building homes, just not like us.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, I have been considering buying one just to get some equity instead of renting forever. Payed off in the equivalent of five years rent, sell it , and you have a big down payment on a house. If you are willing to build me a proper wood frame for 100 grand with the lot, i will gladly buy that instead.:thumbup:


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

pfloyd said:


> Hey, I have been considering buying one just to get some equity instead of renting forever. Payed off in the equivalent of five years rent, sell it , and you have a big down payment on a house. If you are willing to build me a proper wood frame for 100 grand with the lot, i will gladly buy that instead.:thumbup:


Just be sure to visit their plant and see exactly what they use and how they put things together. Typical factory settings are all about maximizing profit through zero material waste (good thing) and minimum code adherence (ok if you're ok with it).

You get what you pay for...Yugo or Cadillac. Ain't capitalism great:thumbup:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Mods used to be the way to go around here, but that has changed. Shen they were first introduced, they were less expensive, faster, and much easier for the average homeowner. Now everyone either owns a modular home factory or they are a salesmen for a company. I have rarely ever seen one on time. There are several I have seen that are terribly out of level. My biggest pet peve is all the hidden charges. They will tell you that you can buy this house for $45000. What they don't tell you is that "this" house has 20k in upgrades and that the price doesn't include crane, bulldozer, site prep, well, septic, roof, transportation, electrical, plumbing, heating, drywall, and thata not counting any of the damage done to the house while moving.


----------



## dauclair (Mar 27, 2008)

I have been working for a modular manufacturing company for the past 10 months and I have been impressed with the products we have been supplying to our customers.

@USP45, We employ framers in our factory. I have spoken to many of them, and many have previously worked in stick built construction. They are happy that they do not have to drive long distance to job sites any more. They now work in a covered, open-air factory. No more problems with weather damage on the job site.

@woodbutchr, You are definitely correct. We sub out A LOT of work.

@jcalvin, My company does not emphasize that we are cheaper. However, there is definitely a time savings involved. If a modular building project is late, it is usually a problem of mis-management. We rarely have problems with damage during transport. Our buildings are actually over-built in order to withstand highway speeds.

Great to meet you all! :cowboy:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I Have No Problem With Them, They Will Never Replace Stick Building


----------



## dauclair (Mar 27, 2008)

I love those countertops genecarp! :thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

If you want one, buy one from a FL manufacturer that meets the local codes.

The State clamped down on the builders after Andrew and they are now more safe than a stick built.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

*thanks*



dauclair said:


> I love those countertops genecarp! :thumbup:


much thanks


----------



## odellconstruct (Mar 27, 2008)

i finished off a second story on a modular , what a mess they did , no brackets to hod anything together , no collar ties , it had 2 small dormers out front was suprised the didnt leak , the framing was horrible , some exterior walls were 2x4 (gable ends ) osb on floors wich i took up , and cant say any of the ceiling joist were on center correctly , must have been from when the set it on slab , nothing was square , i guess you sacrafice the quality for a cheap price


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

*I took a modular crap. Ill sell it to you for 60,000$*

First imagine building a home in a warehouse with a bunch of yahoos who don't know there a holes from there foreheads. every section of the house is built by a different crew with different leaders who don't collaborate with each other. now imagine trying to build a structure that needs to be square, level and straight with no gaps and moving this structure without affecting its structural integrity. yeah right.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Since my county has more of them then any other county in Michigan, all I can say is, I sure love to watch as they move them. The one that flipped over coming down the offramp at I-69 at Miller road exit was pretty neat. I see about 5 or so a year that don't clear the overpasses as they haul them to their trailerparks.:laughing:


----------



## michaelzenga (Jun 28, 2008)

From my experience modulars are better, faster, and less expensive. 

You do need an experienced crew, but when done right, they are a much better option than stick building a house. How many stick building horror stories exist?


----------

